
Ask HN: How do you generate dummy data for testing? - spIrr
Faker or similar libraries are good enough until you hit a certain complexity threshold. What do you use to generate data that has some complexity in it, like relationships, dependencies etc?
======
sagivo
fakers are a good start, you can also copy "real data" after removing
sensitive info. this way your test env will be very similar to production

